# Got one of my dream bikes!!! 1936 Huffman Firestone Fleetwood - OG - w/ accessories



## azbug-i (May 16, 2017)

Shout out to @JOEL on here for selling me one of my real dream bikes. 36 huffman firestone fleetwood! Original finish and in very good condition! With all the goodies!!! I never thought id find one! What are the chances!

Will post more pics


----------



## bobcycles (May 16, 2017)

RadiKiller


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 17, 2017)

Awesome find Amanda!  Congrats!


----------



## rollfaster (May 17, 2017)

Congrads Amanda, spectacular bike!!


----------



## catfish (May 17, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 17, 2017)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 17, 2017)

What a bike!!



I had a Dayton like it ~1998, D34E if I recall, @hoofhearted advised that "E" meant "Electrified".
One that I kinda miss


----------



## azbug-i (May 17, 2017)

1998 @rustjunkie ? Hehe

Goodness i love the colors on that scott!

Thanks everyone! So excited! Looking forward to the girls one coming in too.


----------



## Rides4Fun (May 17, 2017)

Very cool bike...looking forward to the pics.  Would like to see one of the front hub, since I'm new and it looks interesting.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 17, 2017)

*Well their you have it 
(YOUR OWN ,PERSONAL ,JESUS)
Did that come from Switzerland??
Love those Snakebelly tires*


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (May 17, 2017)

Very nice Amanda, that bike is awesome...


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 17, 2017)

so, have you come up with a price yet? I mean, you never keep anything.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 17, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> so, have you come up with a price yet? I mean, you never keep anything.




Yeah I know, it's long gone...sold it the same year I bought it


----------



## Roadkill (May 17, 2017)

Very nice Amanda. Congrats.
Ride on,
Sean


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 18, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Yeah I know, it's long gone...sold it the same year I bought it



I wasn't asking you, it's poor Amanda who never gets to keep anything.


----------



## azbug-i (May 18, 2017)

This is a keeper and no it didnt come from switzerland. 

I have a couple bike i have had since the start haha


----------



## Buckeye17 (May 18, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## azbug-i (Jan 23, 2018)

37fleetwood said:


> I wasn't asking you, it's poor Amanda who never gets to keep anything.



I dont need any sympathy or anyones concern for bikes i do or dont keep. And im tired of peoples smart butt comments.


----------



## azbug-i (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you to everyone else with all the kind words


----------



## Barto (Jan 24, 2018)

I just like your kick a$$ bikes and how your dog always seems to photo bomb your pictures


----------

